# The ebike everyone has been waiting for



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

Or fearing

E-BONE by Torcman

The sites in German but highlights are
80km/h max speed
1600 watt continuous power ~ 2 hp
6000 watt peak power ~ 8 hp.

If that isn't enough they managed to throw an ISIS bb interface in as well.

I've been using this company's motors several years on lab automation systems and man portable robots. They make quality products.

I don't think technology is going to stop any time soon.


----------



## cragnshag (Aug 4, 2015)

Check out the rider on their front page. Seems appropriate, no?


----------



## cragnshag (Aug 4, 2015)

*You want your bike to make really legs?*

also from their website:









Gotta love Google translate.


----------



## jasonmason (Mar 21, 2007)

But hey, the industry's going to be responsible and limit itself. We've got nothing to worry about.


Riiiiiiiight. :madman:


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Perfect! ...for trails allowing motorcycles.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Run to the hills, the world is ending!!

That's an e-motorcycle.

This one has been around too for about 5 years.
Stealth B-52 E-bike | Stealth Electric Bikes

And this one has been around for about 10 years at least.
Zero FX Electric Motorcycle || ZERO MOTORCYCLES

They're motorcycles here and in Europe as defined by the law. An e-bike is 1/3 hp, pedal assist, cut-off at 20mph.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

ebikes are cool because they are bikes.

emotos are lame because they cost the same or more, have way less range and you can't braaaaaaaap!

so i guess we'll be fine.


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

The good news is that someone finally came up with two catchphrases to replace that tired old "Just do it!"



"Pure fun at the limit as to where else!" and "Attention Addictive!"

Seriously though, I think we all just got e-BONED.


----------



## Menso (Jun 2, 2004)

fc said:


> Run to the hills, the world is ending!!
> 
> That's an e-motorcycle.
> 
> They're motorcycles here and in Europe as defined by the law. An e-bike is 1/3 hp, pedal assist, cut-off at 20mph.


Nice try, industry-man! (New superhero!). The two you linked to are clearly motorcycles, even to an average onlookers. The OP's ebike looks like any other mountain bike to a know-nothing hiker, and thus will influence their opinion of us.

edit: homonym


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

It looks like those zero motor cycles are legal for riding on fire roads in the head lands

http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/zero-fx/order.php


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

6000 Watts, 50 mph max and capable of climbing 45 degree (100%) inclines.

ebike mein Arsch!


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

What I'm taking away from this is that their system weight (less than 17 pounds with a small battery) is about 10 pounds lighter than anything else with comparable power currently on the market.

Looks to be adaptable to existing bikes.

System size is compact; could easily be disguised as a 250 Watt unit but has 7 times the power. Labels-R-Us.

Oh...and I'd like to mention how long it took for VW to get caught with their diesel emissions cheat.

...those Germans!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

This will really help trail access!


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

SS Hack said:


> This will really help trail access!


Lets hope so.
I've hit all the trails around here with my ebike, and I'm ready for more!!!


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Shouldn't be too hard to spot when the rider goes up Kennedy at 25mph

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmpreston (Jun 9, 2004)

e-bike could be a motorcycle or a pedal assist e-MTB. The threads here should be about e-MTB.

I've rode e-MTB's twice. Kind of cool unless you want downhill play. They are quiet, don't damage trails any more than shredders, and can be safe. Considering I've been rammed at high speed several times by regular MTB's on the trails I'm not concerned about e-MTB's being more of a problem.

Actually power isn't the major problem and not what enforcement should care about. We don't ban Tesla's because they can go faster than 65. We care about safety, noise, and trail damage. Well, a few of us care about trail damage because we volunteer for trail work.

I remember the Vibram soles debate in the 70's. Horrible new technology would ruin the trails! Many calls to ban them. Seems weird now but at the time the anti-Vibram crowd was as frantic as the anti-eMTB crowd.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll betcha that little motor developing all that power will have quite a whistle to it.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks just like my E-Rad bike???


----------



## jmpreston (Jun 9, 2004)

pliebenberg, something like the TGV train in France  All that power has to give off heat and noise. What a beast!

Every forgets about Clear Creek, a BLM property way south of Hollister. Motorcycles can ride all those trails but I've MTBed there, once. It would be a great place for such e-bikes.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

jmpreston said:


> Every forgets about Clear Creek, a BLM property way south of Hollister. Motorcycles can ride all those trails but I've MTBed there, once. It would be a great place for such e-bikes.


Have you been under a rock somewhere?

Clear Creek was completely closed to all users from 2008 until 2014; now there's a multi-layer permit system that restricts access to any one person to 5 days per year.

Permit Area Facility Details - Clear Creek Management Area, CA - Recreation.gov

http://www.recreation.gov/marketing/html/PermitDecisionInformation.pdf

It's not like it was in the "old days".

But yes, it would be a good place for an "over-spec" e-bike.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

T-Bone will sound something like this:


----------



## jmpreston (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry pliebenberg, I haven't been "under a rock". I haven't rode Clear Creek in a while because I'm mostly riding better rocks and gnar in southern Utah. I've been on TOP of rocks, with a little blood at times.



Last time I rode it I stopped by the BLM office in Holister and chatted with them. They really wanted to attract more MTB'ers. Seems that isn't the case any more. Asbestos issues.

2008 was yesterday for me.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cragnshag said:


> Check out the rider on their front page. Seems appropriate, no?
> 
> View attachment 1031123


Is he squeezing out a hot one?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

GoGoGordo said:


> Lets hope so.
> I've hit all the trails around here with my ebike, and I'm ready for more!!!


If you need the help, enjoy it while you can. Now that the technology is advancing beyond training wheels, land managers will ban them in the near future. I just hope human powered bike don't get lumped it with motor bikes.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

cragnshag said:


> Check out the rider on their front page. Seems appropriate, no?
> 
> View attachment 1031123


Is that Pete?!?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

jmpreston said:


> They really wanted to attract more MTB'ers. Seems that isn't the case any more. Asbestos issue.


Equestrians, then!


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I love where I live. NO RESTRICTED TRAILS! Woooo hoooo. stealth bike here I come!


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Even with regulations there's no way to tell the difference between a 2hp motor and a 200hp motor on the trail. This could lead to problems.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, a 200hp motor would be pretty big........


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Except motors top at 1hp

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

I can imagine all that power producing heat riding through the trails here in the western australian summer trails causing a massive bushfire when it all explodes and burns your nards!


----------

